# male cats



## Crazy_cat_lady (22 October 2015)

Does anyone else's have an excessive urge to sex things up? Mine keeps trying to go after my arm, he's 8 now and had the snip when he was a kitten he's always had a healthy appetite for trying to do these things but yesterday I kept trying to stroke him and each time got a shriek that you cannot mistake the intent behind it even if you hadn't seen him do it previously before he tries to attach himself to my arm! I know he's male but even so &#128514; maybe I should give him some of H's rig calm!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (22 October 2015)

There's three male cats here and no naughty antics. 

Maybe cat rig calm is the way to go.


----------



## Emma_H (23 October 2015)

I have an 8 year old neutered male and for as long as I can remember he has "got it on" with anything fluffy! 
He humps fleecy blankets and fluffy scarves!

I checked with the vet a few years ago to make sure he had definitely been done properly and he has. 

It's terribly embarrassing if he does it in front of anyone though!!!


----------



## 9tails (23 October 2015)

Blimey none of my male cats have shown any sexual tendencies.


----------



## missmatch (23 October 2015)

Zylkene might help your cat. I've found it quite good for a lot of behaviours. You can buy it online, half the price of the vets.


----------



## chillipup (23 October 2015)

A friend used to own a neutered buck rabbit that would do the same to fluffy socks - especially when being worn! I'd suggest getting him a fluffy toy cat to "play" with.


----------



## Emma_H (23 October 2015)

chillipup said:



			I'd suggest getting him a fluffy toy cat to "play" with.

Click to expand...

It does work. 

My mum found it hilarious to make a cat shaped (I say shaped as it was rubbish and looked only vaguely like a cat) toy out of one of those fluffy stretchy scarves. It even had a collar with a bell. 

Every so often I get it out for my boy to "play" with. 

I'll ask my mum to make you one CCL  !!!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (17 November 2015)

Well he's still at it! He has a little foreplay on the throw (particularly disturbing as he's started gazing lovestruck at me while doing so) then he comes over shrieking at my arm before proceeding to try and mount it. He tried 4 times the other night! 
My mum is going to mention it to the vet when she takes old girl for her blood test.


----------

